# 440Hz vs 432Hz



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Here is an article exploring the difference between music tuned A=440Hz and A=432Hz

http://www.collective-evolution.com/2013/12/21/heres-why-you-should-convert-your-music-to-432hz/

Dear forum members what do you think about all that? Personally I prefer music in 432hz, but as we all know after 1950s it was universally accepted as modern standard of music tuning 440hz.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

The article seems a little mumbo-jumbo-ish. But I did like the 432 tuning.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I prefer lower pitch especially for early music, even below 400. I think pitch it critical for how early music up to mid-Romantic period music sound when played. 440 doesn't sound right at all except for 20th century music.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

There are many lower pitch tunings used in the past. Never heard of 432 Hz being significant. Usually 415 or 420 Hz. But they sometimes do go as low as 400 or lower. It depends. Modern instruments sound right tuned to 440 Hz. Period instruments sound right when tuned lower. Just have to voice the music with the instruments with the tuning. All three in harmony with each other.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

violadude said:


> The article seems a little mumbo-jumbo-ish. But I did like the 432 tuning.


you might right about an article's style, but well-written articles usually don't bring about a new subject


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

what would you recommend if I want to listen to all classical period, romantics and early music in 432 or lower? is there any software to change music written in 440 into lower pitch? I think it's possible to do in Audacity, but then it wouldn't be authentic.....what's then? I really like when pitch is lower...


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Just buy all recordings of Ensemble 415!


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

haydnfan said:


> Just buy all recordings of Ensemble 415!


:lol: yeah, but unfortunately there is only one Ensemble 415, so they can't cover the entire classical music repertoire


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

helenora said:


> what would you recommend if I want to listen to all classical period, romantics and early music in 432 or lower? is there any software to change music written in 440 into lower pitch? I think it's possible to do in Audacity, but then it wouldn't be authentic.....what's then? I really like when pitch is lower...


Changing a recording's pitch is also possible in GoldWave. It's main practical purpose is to correct the pitch of old 78 recordings; some of them were recorded at other-than-78 rpm.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

helenora said:


> what would you recommend if I want to listen to all classical period, romantics and early music in 432 or lower? is there any software to change music written in 440 into lower pitch? I think it's possible to do in Audacity, but then it wouldn't be authentic.....what's then? I really like when pitch is lower...


Yes, you can change the pitch of a recording without changing the speed. No, I don't think you should. If you prefer lower pitch, just buy any HIP recording. They're always tuned below A=440.

I would like to see the results of blind tests. Do people consistently prefer one tuning over another? To me, music tuned "between" the notes of the modern tempered scale sounds darker.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

If memory serves correctly, conductor Zubin Mehta had his orchestra tune to A448 (when he was assistant director [1961] of the Los Angeles Phil) as he preferred a brighter sound.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> If memory serves correctly, conductor Zubin Mehta had his orchestra tune to A448 (when he was assistant director [1961] of the Los Angeles Phil) as he preferred a brighter sound.


I gather that the winds can handle small changes with a 'standard' length-of-column change. getting to A=415 is a different story?


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I agree that the article is mumbo-jumbo.

I've always been puzzled by the near-universal adoption of A=415 Hz in period performance practice. Pitch wasn't standardized at all before modern times.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

isorhythm said:


> I agree that the article is mumbo-jumbo.
> 
> I've always been puzzled by the near-universal adoption of A=415 Hz in period performance practice. Pitch wasn't standardized at all before modern times.


I think it has to do with accommodating 'fixed pitch' instruments. ?


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm happiest when the musicians are tuned to the same pitch.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

By listening only to broadcast radio and attaining relativistic speeds, you can lower the pitch to any degree you want.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Using the free program Audacity, you can raise or lower the pitch of the music without affecting tempo. Handy for those conductors who just don't know the right tuning!


----------

